# lost my best friend tonight



## kyeadon (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't post here often but I knew this would be the place where people would understand how I feel right now. My 36 year old pony that has been with me since she was a weanling, coliced this afternoon. The vet was here right away and we treated her for many hours. There was no relief for Tiffany and her heart rate started to climb. We were having difficulty keeping her up and keeping her comfortable. She laid her head in my lap, looked up at me and told me it was time to go. Yesterday she cantered around a bit, tail in the air snorting and feeling great - something that she has not done in sometime. I believe that she was trying to tell me yesterday that she was ready to go. She lived a great life, was in good health, happy, pampered, fat and loved by us all. She has been a part of my life since I was a young girl and I really can't imagine her not being here with me. I am glad that I got to make the decision for her and that she did not suffer for long. I am also very glad that I was able to ease her out of this world holding her and talking to her. My vet was very understanding and gave me time to braid her mane and to let all of my children say goodbye before proceeding. My wonderful husband is making arrangements for a private cremation for Tiffany as we have not lived here long so I do not feel that this is where she should be buried. I will take her ashes and bury them at my/our chiilhood home - where we both grew up. I wasn't ready for this....I don't think that I ever would have been. How do you say goodbye when you don't want to?

Thanks for listening

Kristine


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Aug 5, 2008)

Kristine I am so sorry for your loss. She will forever be with you in your heart until you see each other again on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## minih (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, I can feel your grief and how much you loved her thru your words. Be assured she knew and was comforted by that love in the end. <<hugs>>


----------



## crponies (Aug 6, 2008)

(((hugs))) I have never known a horse that long but can imagine it must be very painful to lose her after all those years. She has been a part of your life for so long. I'm glad you were able to be with her and love her even at the very end.


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2008)

I am so sorry she is gone. I know though we do see our loved ones, two and four legged, again. What a blessing she was in your life so long, and she was so lucky to have always been your pony.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 6, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of your pony. Hugs sent to you and your family.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. It sounds like the two of you had a wonderful life together.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss. You are in my thoughts

Kay


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 6, 2008)

She'll never leave you, she lives in another place waiting for you to come home to her.

Patiently and in good health now, she guides those yet to come and befriends those who lived arrived before her.

She will always check with you, so watch those scents, those unusual touches when nothing is there.

This is one of the magical life time mates we rarely have.

You were so lucky, no..you both were so lucky..to know such love and devotion.

I am sorry for your heartache.

Your tribute to her touched my heart.

Sage


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 6, 2008)

I am crying as I type this, I am so sorry your life long friend went home. But she will be waiting for you there, I firmly believe that. Take care to take the time to remember everything you two shared throughout the 36 years.


----------



## kyeadon (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone. The cremation service will be here to pick her up within the next hour. She will be back with me on Friday. I don't think that I can watch them take her.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 6, 2008)

My heart is going out to you......... Yes, we do understand you pain.

Your wonderful pony IS close by you and in a beautiful place. I've had two special horses show me that there IS a wonderful "Heaven" where they graze and run and are healthy and happy........ Who knows, perhaps you also will be gifted with a dream from her some time soon......... Bless you.


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 6, 2008)

I am so very sorry, through your words it is easy to tell the love felt for this animal.

I hope you find comfort and peace soon. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 6, 2008)

I just wanted to express my deepest condolences -- it is so hard to lose a best friend as you have just done. My time heal your broken heart...

Liz R.


----------



## hairicane (Aug 6, 2008)

Im so sorry


----------

